# One fish died, shall I get another?



## LeanneM (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello,

I’m new to fish keeping and have 2 goldfish that I got 2 months ago. I spent so much money on them and tried my best to give them the best things- treats, aquarium tools, constant research etc but very sadly one of them died today. I’m so upset but more for the fact that I keep thinking “is the one that’s left lonely?” Is he missing his mate? Or do goldfish not really take note of things like that?? I just want to know if I should/can get another fish. I don’t want him to be lonely but wouldn’t want to stress him out getting another fish and potentially it getting bullied. 

(Side note, I think over feeding killed the other fish, I’m doing everything I can to make sure my other fish and any potential new ones are healthy and safe)


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry you lost a goldie. What’s the tank size and set up? Goldies can be bullies in smaller set ups.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry about your fish.

In addition to @bunnygeek 's questions, have you done a water test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? If so, what were the results?

The most common reasons why fish die in new setups are ammonia and nitrite toxicity. (Over-feeding, as you mentioned, can contribute to this.) You shouldn't think about adding any new fish until you are certain ammonia and nitrite are stable at 0.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Also did you do a fishless cycle of the filter before adding fish?
As Naomi says most deaths are due to
poor water quality. What were/are your water parameter readings ?


----------

